# 2014 Tour De Catskills ; Fondo



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Just did the event and all I can say is wow!

While I was a little nervous about the support going in with the tour organizers not responding to emails or phone calls and being an hour late handing out numbers the Saturday before, once the race began all was forgotten.

To start with the scenery is breathtaking, riding past horse farms, cattle farms and breath taking views of the mountains. Follow that with roads that put Rockland county to shame, accompanied by great descents, many double digit ascents and of course the Devils Kitchen climb.

The support was phenomenal with local police blocking traffic, well positioned turns and support staff that was very helpful not only at the start of the race, but at the two rest stops.

And because there were less than 100 Fondo riders (which followed behind the various CAT riders) there was great camaraderie .

The great weather also contributed. 

Still surprised an event this great didn't attract more cyclists from NYC and the surrounding NJ area.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Sounds like a good event to have gone to.*

I haven't heard of this event before but sounds awesome. Having spent a lot of my youth upstate and as an adult love hiking anywhere up there I thoroughly enjoy the scenery you have had. How were the hills? they must have been killers?

I have a question about the fondos in general. These are real racec races, right, qualifying rides and all etc.? How sad would it be for an enthusiastic rider to join these fondos? I would love to do this only to see a personal best, and I wouldn't possibly qualify as a real athlete and I know I would be out of my league but would I look stupid and just get in other riders way or is there a whole group of riders at the tail end everyone makes fun of? lol

My biking buddy won't go with me cause he feels too intimated, he says its only for "real racers" and we would look embarrassingly bad. I do century rides average 16 to 20mph depending on the ride and zip by a lot of riders at other non competitive events in my spiffy kit on my mid life crisis Cannondale but I am 51 with a bad knee. 

In retrospect, with only 1000 riders at this event, maybe I should have gone and maybe I would have come in 956th. and not feel so bad!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

No these are not real races in the same way pro races are or CAT races are run. Yes they do time and rank the results, but the great thing about Fondos is you can do your best or enjoy the scenery. As long as you finish in a reasonable amount of time nobody cares. Besides the only person you should race with is yourself, which is what I do, meaning attempt to ride better, but not care so much about the pace others set.

I would suggest checking the course descriptions, some rides are more difficult than others. The Catskill one had a very tough climb, some Fondos in NY & NJ include medio fondos which have less mileage and are better for riders not used to doing long distances or medium to hard grades


----------



## sgonzo2k (Jul 15, 2012)

chriscc63 said:


> I haven't heard of this event before but sounds awesome. Having spent a lot of my youth upstate and as an adult love hiking anywhere up there I thoroughly enjoy the scenery you have had. How were the hills? they must have been killers?
> 
> I have a question about the fondos in general. These are real racec races, right, qualifying rides and all etc.? How sad would it be for an enthusiastic rider to join these fondos? I would love to do this only to see a personal best, and I wouldn't possibly qualify as a real athlete and I know I would be out of my league but would I look stupid and just get in other riders way or is there a whole group of riders at the tail end everyone makes fun of? lol
> 
> ...


I did my first fondo last year, which was the NJ Fondo. Like Trek_5200 said they are not real races, unless you want it to be. They do provide everyone with a chip to attach to your bike and there are certain areas where they time you. For the NJ Fondo this "timed" areas where mostly hills. At the end you can see your results and how you matched up with everyone. 

At the start they have people lined up with how fast you can ride and if I remember correctly which mileage path you take. Obviously the faster people and longer paths go first and leave earlier. 

As far as the NJ Fondo, there were all kind of people riding from different levels. So I don't think you would have an issue if you joined a fondo.

You do have to take a look at the description of each fondo though because there are some fondos that you need to keep up a specific pace. My friend did the NY fondo and they require you to keep up a pace because they do close some roads and they want to reopen them in at a certain time.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok great. this all sounds good. I am encouraged again.
I'll see you all on the next Tour De Catskill.


----------

